# World's Largest Buildings by volume



## Rafal.Druzkowski (Nov 13, 2006)

Number 1:

Boeing Everett Factory in Washington, USA

Largest builiding in the world by volume at 13.3 million m3 (472 million cu ft) and covers 398,000 m2.

The factory includes a theater, The Boeing Store, a BECU branch, 4 Tully's Coffee stands (1 of which is in the delivery center), and several cafés. Across the airport to the northwest is the Future of Flight Aviation Center & Boeing Tour, which runs factory tours.












Number 2:

Tropical Islands Resort in Branderburg, Germany

It resides inside a disused hangar 360 meters long, 210 meters wide and 107 meters high. At 5.5 million m3 (194 million ft3), it stands as one of the largest buildings on Earth by volume, and is the world's largest single hall without supporting pillars inside. The hangar cost €78 million and was originally commissioned by Cargolifter AG as an airship hangar named Aerium, but the airship it was intended to house – the CL160 – was never built.

The Malaysian Tanjong company bought the hangar and the surrounding real estate for €17.5 million and turned it into a resort with a man-made tropical habitat.












Number 3:

NASA Vehicle Assembly Building in Florida, USA

The VAB is 525 feet (160.02 m) tall, 716 feet (218.24 m) long and 518 feet (157.89 m) wide. It covers 8 acres (32,374.85 m2), and encloses 129,428,000 cubic feet (3,664,992.82 cubic metres) of space


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I think theres a Hong Kong warehouse bigger than those isnt there? Or maybe thats floorspace.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Man thats an old picture of Nasa


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think theres a Hong Kong warehouse bigger than those isnt there? Or maybe thats floorspace.


Floorspace.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

This thread should have been directly linked to wiki! I would take those stats with a HUGE grain of salt.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think theres a Hong Kong warehouse bigger than those isnt there? Or maybe thats floorspace.


I believe it's one of the industrial buildings at the container port - perhaps Modern Terminals?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think theres a Hong Kong warehouse bigger than those isnt there? Or maybe thats floorspace.


You must be talking this one. It's in *Kwai Chung*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Not the biggest, but Great Pyramid is still impressive after 5 thousands years










width 230m 
height 137m
volume 2.600.000m³


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

13.3 mil m3 is a lot  :eek . It must have gigantic volume :yes:.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Calvin W said:


> This thread should have been directly linked to wiki! I would take those stats with a HUGE grain of salt.


Wiki I take with a huge grain of salt. 

The Boeing stat is easily findable in google.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Not the biggest, but Great Pyramid is still impressive after 5 thousands years
> 
> width 230m
> height 137m
> volume 2.600.000m³


That's a landmark though the one in Teotihuacan, Mexico has a larger base


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

well, what about antonov factory. I dont have any data but once it should have been the largest.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

13,3mio......damn is that much


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Huge buliding with the cars beside it like ants!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Stunning building for a good thread!


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*from wikipedia*

Name Location Floor Area 
1 Aalsmeer Flower Auction[6] Aalsmeer, The Netherlands 990,000 m² (10.6 million sq ft) 

2 Beijing Capital International Airport Terminal 3[7] Beijing, People's Republic of China 986,000 m² (10.6 million sq ft) 

3 The Venetian Macao[8] Macau 980,000 m² (10.5 million sq ft) 

4 Asia Terminals Ltd Logistics Centre[9] Hong Kong 864,000 m² (9.3 million sq ft) 

5 Berjaya Times Square[10] Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 700,000 m² (7.5 million sq ft) 










6 The Pentagon[11] Arlington County, United States 610,000 m² (6.6 million sq ft) 









7 Hong Kong International Airport[12] Hong Kong 564,000 m² (6.1 million sq ft) 

8 Suvarnabhumi Airport[13] Bangkok, Thailand 563,000 m² (6.06 million sq ft) 

9 Warren G. Magnuson Health Sciences Building Seattle, United States 533,000 m² (5.7 million sq ft) 

10 Sears Tower[14] Chicago, United States 418,000 m² (4.5 million sq ft) 

11 Chrysler Technical Center Auburn Hills, United States 409,000 m² (4.4 million sq ft) 

12 Boeing Plant[15] Everett, United States 398,000 m² (4.3 million sq ft) 









13 Merchandise Mart[16] Chicago, United States 372,000 m² (4 million sq ft) 

14 Ryugyong Hotel[17] Pyongyang, North Korea 360,000 m² (3.9 million sq ft) 

15 Cœur Défense[18]† Paris, France 350,000 m² (3.8 million sq ft) 

16 Palace of the Parliament[19] Bucharest, Romania 330,000 m² (3.6 million sq ft) 

17 Bannister Federal Complex Kansas City, United States 290,000 m² (3.1 million sq ft) 

18 Tempelhof International Airport[20] Berlin, Germany 284,000 m² (3.0 million sq ft)


----------

